# Diamonds a Girls' best friend?



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Ok, so I'm thinking I haven't treated Mrs. R to a decent present for many years due
to limited resources, and now that were' in better shape a diamond "something" is in
order for her holiday. The back of my mind is if "SHTF" a diamond can't hurt her 
and is like a chunk of silver or gold in terms of barter. EXCEPT....

Now they got these "man made diamonds." WTF are these things real or zarconian? 
The are priced way below "real" diamonds as best I can see so something is up; 
they didn't have these the last time I was able to treat Mrs. R. to a diamond ear ring.

What do I do?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Don't do it... Buy her a trip instead


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Dang you are in luck. I just happen to have a pal in that business. Tell me what you want.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

yeah buddy, gems are useless! a few grand on a ring, or a few grand to go somewhere for a couple weeks! and you can still buy the fake diamond, she'll never know...


----------



## diamondjim (Aug 19, 2014)

I've been working in the jewelry business for the past 40 years. Advice - trust an independent jeweler. I was one and still work part time for one in retirement.
If you want a recommendation, PM me with your 10-20. 
You'll note my signature, and now you know.
Good luck.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Personally, I think you should get her a small diamond and a large horse. :mrgreen: Whoever said money can't buy happiness, never bought a horse.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

If your girl is into shiny worthless things just move on. She won't be worth a $hit in the long haul.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

IMO diamonds are a phony market and of little to no investment value. Now only you know her if a diamond is what her heart desires then regardless of weather it is smart of not she gets the diamond. Nice thing about gifts they don't have to be smart or make sense.
After you been through the broke years, the struggle for every dime and payment due when you over come all that together what the heck is wrong with blowing a few bucks on a diamond or a trip or.......... . Just never buy her a purse or a gun you will get it wrong.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Dang you are in luck. I just happen to have a pal in that business. Tell me what you want.


In the diamond biz?!!!!

How you doin?!!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

diamondjim said:


> I've been working in the jewelry business for the past 40 years. Advice - trust an independent jeweler. I was one and still work part time for one in retirement.
> If you want a recommendation, PM me with your 10-20.
> You'll note my signature, and now you know.
> Good luck.


Hey Diamond Jim. I have a chubby pal or maybe palette looking for a new belly button ring. Can we get any help here?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

jro1 said:


> you can still buy the fake diamond, she'll never know...


Oh yes she would


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey jro1, how would you like it if she bought you a fake AR15?


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Depends on the girl. You know her and what she likes. 
Maybe she'd like to look for her own gold...like me.
If so, a metal detector would be a great gift, and you can spend time together!
There's lots of gold in Arizona...just sayin.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

0 50 Ct Round Cut 14k White Gold Diamond Stud Earrings | eBay

I wasn't planning on spending an arm and a leg. My prepper in me justifies simple stones like I would buying another few ounces of silver. I don't have big bucks I'm just not broke any more.


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

If I bought jewelery for my better half she would crap on me from a great height for wasting money, but everyone is different of course.

That said I did buy her three rings for our last wedding anniversary, they fit together to make a single unit









So while diamonds may be a girl's best friend it seems that concrete comes a close second, she was stoked with her new incinerator.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

What a guy. Your so special. Did you take your Sheila and the Wallaby to the billabong? I am fixing to take mine out for a cruise tomorrow.


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

> What a guy. Your so special.


Yeah I know, I'm just an old softy.

My shiela is a POM (English) but she's been here long enough to qualify I think


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

graynomad said:


> If I bought jewelery for my better half she would crap on me from a great height for wasting money
> 
> View attachment 8650
> 
> ...


When my now husband was shopping for an engagement ring, I told him I didn't want one, much prefered a downpayment on a house and that's what he did  I married a very smart man.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> When my now husband was shopping for an engagement ring, I told him I didn't want one, much prefered a downpayment on a house and that's what he did  I married a very smart man.


Not really. He should have bought both...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> Not really. He should have bought both...


I don't wear jewelry, he was following my wishes


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I am married to the most down to earth Wisconsin farm girl there can be. She grew up knowing how hard it was to earn a living on a farm. And knew what opportunity cost meant. I know darn well she would not waste cash on some things like a diamond . But that does not mean one would not fuel emotion for her.
Not over the top nothing outrageous she has some that have special meaning for her. Sometimes a gift should not make any sense at all, we are allowed to go crazy once in a while.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Ripon if your wife likes diamonds and jewelry then I think it's very sweet of you to want to buy her something she'd like. My advice, stick with the real stuff. Not the man made or zirconian. I would rather have a smaller carat than a larger fake one. I don't own any real jewelry myself but there's been times when I've had to dress up for an event and such and a pair of earrings or a necklace would have been nice. Sometimes jewelry helps a woman to actually_ feel_ like a woman. jmho...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm not a very good gift giver and Mrs Slippy learned years ago to buy something for herself, wrap it up and give it to herself from me.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have baught my wife so much jewlery over the years I can't tell you. Even she said stop. I never know what to buy so when in doubt I always fell back on bobbles. LOL She wears very little in the way of jewlery. And for the record....Most women I know, including my wife, can tell the difference between fake and real. I think they are born with that ability. I still shop for special stuff for her but I give her the cash or buy her trips and she prefers that.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

My wife has a pair of .25 meaning .125 stone earrings. These would be twice the size. I've read many times how some expect such gem stones to be a post SHTF currency. I'd like to think that. That they'd give her something of value if needed and I wasn't around.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ripon said:


> My wife has a pair of .25 meaning .125 stone earrings. These would be twice the size. I've read many times how some expect such gem stones to be a post SHTF currency. I'd like to think that. That they'd give her something of value if needed and I wasn't around.


 Think gold would be a better gift to hedge against SHTF


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The flower rooms was a better gift than Diamonds and she agreed. Years ago I ask forgiveness for forgetting to send flowers on time. I offered up planting a lot for her so she would have them all the time. That worked. I had promised to someday build a room on just for her well 2010 it happened. It took less than a day for her to fill it with plants .Stayed up all night Christmas eve to finish the tile floor. She said it was worth the wait. Point is I knew what she really wanted but would never demand.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

graynomad said:


> If I bought jewelery for my better half she would crap on me from a great height for wasting money, but everyone is different of course.
> 
> That said I did buy her three rings for our last wedding anniversary, they fit together to make a single unit
> 
> ...


That's an awsome idea! I like it! (Honey Do List: Form and pour concrete incinerator).


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I prefer ammo. if yer looking to spend 5k a pallet of ammo would be nice... a sweet gun or louis vuitton works too.
my favorite of all my shit would be my car. i love the open road.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

If I thought she didn't have enough ammo I'd get her reloading supplies for the 9mm, 38sp and lever 357 she likes. She has that covered. I don't have $5k....said things are better....didn't suggest I won a lotto.

Glad to hear from you shotlady!



shotlady said:


> I prefer ammo. if yer looking to spend 5k a pallet of ammo would be nice... a sweet gun or louis vuitton works too.
> my favorite of all my shit would be my car. i love the open road.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Whatever stuff yall are saying..it sounds good. I cant backtrack all this blabbing back to the roots. Sorry.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

shotlady said:


> I prefer ammo. if yer looking to spend 5k a pallet of ammo would be nice... a sweet gun or louis vuitton works too.
> my favorite of all my shit would be my car. i love the open road.


 Great to hear from you.


----------



## Lt Marauder (Dec 3, 2014)

The retail margin in diamonds is huge. They are a crap investment.
Also the whole diamond market is manipulated by De Beers, only suckers are buyers.
Women make us suckers.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Lt Marauder said:


> The retail margin in diamonds is huge. They are a crap investment.
> Also the whole diamond market is manipulated by De Beers, only suckers are buyers.
> Women make us suckers.


 I do agree that the diamond market is a phony one. But I also feel the same way about most art.
If I was ever accused of making a fool of myself over a women in the case of my wife I would take the stand an plead guilty.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i dont know how much diamonds are. I dont own any  Jewelry has never been my thing. I only know from how much my boys spent on Aubry and Charlyna's engagement and wedding rings at tiffany's.

performance center m&p 9 is beautiful, cheaper than a louie.

my boys always assured me "bitches like stickers". a bumper sticker is always in order.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

jro1 said:


> yeah buddy, gems are useless! a few grand on a ring, or a few grand to go somewhere for a couple weeks! and you can still buy the fake diamond, she'll never know...


Rings Don't Plug Holes.


----------

